# VST basket headspace on an L1



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Just bought a plumbed original L1 on this forum to add to my Vesuvius and Ponte Vecchio Lusso and am in the process of getting to the best basket / dose combination.

On my Vesuvius, I dose 18g in an 18g VST basket. When I do the nickel test (or 5p) the dose leaves the correct impression at between 17.5g and 18g with the beans I am using -perfect.

However, when I do the same test on the L1, in the 18g VST I only get 15.5g before it leaves an impression whilst in the 20g VST I get 17g. This is with both the Londinium IMS 35 screen and the KVW screen I have on the Vesuvius when used on both. I am trying to get the same headspace when dosing on both machines.

I know VST recommend +/- 1g with their baskets but dosing based on the nickel test I do get nice pours and it empties dry like a hockey puck. Just feels wrong to dose outside VST guidelines.

Also, not sure why the difference between the machines - i'm using new Londinium groups seals.

Does the L1 make the screen sit lower - not sure. Are other experienced Londinium users dosing

with VST and having similar results? My pre-infusion at 1.3bar is 7 seconds


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I dose 18grms in an 18grm VST through my L-R - did same with LI with no problems. Some beans sit higher in the basket that others but that hasn't affected extraction. You're OK dosing at 17grms in the 18grm VST. Try it.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Have tried 17g in an 18g VST. What I found was that if I do a quick cleaning / thermosiphon flush after my shot and leave the screen wet, when I load the portafilter and then remove it, coffee sticks tto the screen indicating virtually no headroom. Know that this could affect extraction but haven't tested with refractometer yet as wanted to replicate the space I have with the Vesuvius. Pucks were wet and some I needed to wait much longer to avoid a sneeze.

Coffee was 7 days post roast, roasted to medium (80-85 on Tonino).

The shot did pour in the time I was after and tasted good so maybe I should'nt worry. Will refract both doses at a later date to see if that is affected in any way.

Maybe I've just got fluffy beans !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Let taste be your guide


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

If I've got the IMS 35 screen on my LI and dose a 15g VST to 14-14.5g It cracks the puck, so I have to use an IMS basket. I usually stick to the IMS 200 screen now.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

iroko said:


> If I've got the IMS 35 screen on my LI and dose a 15g VST to 14-14.5g It cracks the puck, so I have to use an IMS basket. I usually stick to the IMS 200 screen now.


Thanks for this. When I bought the L1 it came with a very well used IMS 200 on it. After reading about the L1 got the IMS 35. Just swapped back in to the old IMS200 and tried some more pulls. 17g now fits in the VST 18g perfectly without pushing against the screen. The taste, pour and extraction data were all good. Have ordered a new IMS 200 and will now stick with the VST 18g basket. A completely silent pour is still taking time to get used to.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

It took me a while to work out It was the slight convex on the 35 screen that was cracking puck. no issues with the flat 200 screen.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

iroko said:


> It took me a while to work out It was the slight convex on the 35 screen that was cracking puck. no issues with the flat 200 screen.


i guessed that was the reason as well. Im suprised anyone can get a VST to load within +/- 1g with the IMS35 screen without the coffee touching the screen.


----------

